# 1st gen GT PRO BARS NON NURLED



## lllm (Dec 9, 2010)

UP FOR SALE IS A SET OF EARLY 1ST GEN GT PRO BARS IN AWESOME SHAPE THEY HAVE MINOR MARKS WERE STEM AND BRAKE LEVER WENT THEY ARE POWDERED WHITE W. NEW GT DECALS AND NEW BLUE A.M.E  GRIPS and a nos tuff neck chain ring still in og package IF INTETRESTED PLEASE EMAIL ME AT bink7987@comcast.net or call 508 567 5689 ask for lenny thanks for looking


----------

